# Previsão Numérica no site do Instituto de Meteorologia



## Fil (21 Set 2005 às 06:32)

É verdade, finalmente o Instituto de Meteorologia disponibilizou no seu site modelos numéricos para previsão, mas por enquanto só se encontra disponivel o Aladin. Vejam aqui:

http://web.meteo.pt/numerica/prevNumericaAtmGeral.jsp


----------



## Seringador (21 Set 2005 às 11:45)

Fil disse:
			
		

> É verdade, finalmente o Instituto de Meteorologia disponibilizou no seu site modelos numéricos para previsão, mas por enquanto só se encontra disponivel o Aladin. Vejam aqui:
> 
> http://web.meteo.pt/numerica/prevNumericaAtmGeral.jsp


Parece que estão a tentar melhorar espero é que não demore muito o ECMWF a ficar disponivel, pq acho que é o melhor modelo, i.e. o mais fiável alem da UKMO


----------

